# 2 with a Self Bow



## GrayG (Oct 22, 2017)

I have always had a hankering to make my own self bow. I decided about a year and a half ago to give it a go. After much research, I started cutting trees down (hickory, pecan and white oak) and splitting them into staves to dry for several months. After a few failures and many hours I finally was able to make 4 bows that are hunt worthy.
    My first kill was a little button head about a week and a half ago. The shot was 24 yards and he only went about 40 yds. I was a very proud bow hunter. 
    Yesterday morning I was in a hang on in the same oak ridge that I cut a white oak tree that produced the bow that I had in my hand. At the crack of daylight, I heard the sound of deer hooves in the dry leaves. After crunching on acorns for a few minutes, He finally made his way to a post oak that was about 20 yards away. I crouched down in my stand to shoot under a limb and let fly. The hit sounded good but I was unsure of the shot in the dim light. At 8:30 I couldn’t stand it anymore. I climbed down and found the fletch end of my broken cedar arrow. I only had about 8” of penetration and very little blood. I flnally found a couple of drops of blood on a fire break 100 yds away where he crossed heading into a thick bottom. 50 yds in, there he lay. The Broadhead pierced his heart and lodged in the opposite shoulder. God truly blessed me with a hunt that I will always remember.                                                                                                        I used a 54 LB. at 27” white oak self bow, cedar arrows, and a 145 grain Ace Standard Broadhead.


----------



## tee p (Oct 22, 2017)

That my friend is AWESOME!


----------



## NBN (Oct 22, 2017)

Awesome adventure! Congrats


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 22, 2017)

Very well done.  Congratulations.


----------



## Adamc (Oct 22, 2017)

Congratulations!! Nothing like taking an animal with a bow you made!


----------



## Clipper (Oct 22, 2017)

Doesn't get any better than that.  Thanks for sharing, those kind of stories inspire us all.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 22, 2017)

That was awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## rospaw (Oct 22, 2017)

Impressive Gray! I'm not a bow guy but i like wood projects. I think this would be a good one for me to try. I hope to get some interest from my kids so they will join in. 
Again, great job at making/using the tool!


----------



## devolve (Oct 22, 2017)

that is fantastic!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 22, 2017)

Congrats. Nice buck.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 22, 2017)

Excellent!  That's a fine deer.  Congrats on the hunt!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 22, 2017)

Good story....I sat Copperhead down w 12 big game kills and used the Spirit bow for a year. I'm awaiting a special gift right now and once it's here I will be back at hunting w Osage.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 22, 2017)

Great hunt and great story ! Congratulations .


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 23, 2017)

Well done, Congratulations


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 23, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 23, 2017)

awesome hunting! And that photo (with you and the deer holding the bow) is a classic - I would have that enlarged & framed no doubt.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 23, 2017)

It looks like you know what you're doing! Great job, man.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 23, 2017)

Very well done!  Congrats!


----------



## GrayG (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm not so sure that it's knowing what I'm doing as much as being too stubborn to give up.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 24, 2017)

Good stuff there, congratulations on your deer that's a nice buck!


----------



## bowtoater (Oct 24, 2017)

Congrats on success


----------



## Huntin Nole (Oct 24, 2017)

Very impressive!!  Congrats


----------



## dpoole (Oct 24, 2017)

You done good


----------



## Southern Thunder (Oct 30, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 30, 2017)

Can't beat that with a stick.


----------

